# Pretty Polly Yureeya



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2009)

Now, pretty Polly Yureeya
Had a rare, unwanted skill – 
She could pee and pee all day and night,
But never drink her fill!

Her doctor wasn’t helpful,
Her symptoms made him pause,
He wracked his brains and wrung his hands,
But couldn’t find their cause.

‘But don’t despair, dear Polly,
Now hush your quivering lips!
I suggest you pee for England
In the World Pee Championships!'

She thought about the honour,
The glory and the fame!
From this day on she felt her life
Would never be the same!

‘I’ll probably need coaching
To make me fit and lean,
And be the greatest pee’er
The world has ever seen!’

And so, she hired a trainer,
A dedicated man,
Who would devise without delay
A diet and fitness plan.

Each day the pair went running,
And slowly, mile by mile, 
He wore down her resistance with
The sweetness of his smile.

It was a shock to realise
How sensitive she became – 
Each fibre of her being flushed
At the mention of his name!

As he prepared with tenderness
Each fat-free, healthy meal,
She thought, ‘I must come clean with him,
And tell him how I feel!’

So she declared undying love
And made her feelings clear,
But found that she no longer was
A world-class champion pee’er!

It seems that with her healthy ways
Her prowess had declined,
But with her new love, Hin Soolyn,
She really didn’t mind!



(c) 2009 Northerner - please do not reproduce without permission


----------



## bev (Mar 11, 2009)

Northerner,

Your back again! That made me laugh so much! Thanks.

p.s. I have bought more red noses etc than you can shake a stack at! Hope that goes towards 'paying' for your poems!Bev


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 11, 2009)

Northerner

I feel it's time there was a separate "poem" section as you are beginning to have quite a collection.

Mo.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2009)

bev said:


> Northerner,
> 
> Your back again! That made me laugh so much! Thanks.
> 
> p.s. I have bought more red noses etc than you can shake a stack at! Hope that goes towards 'paying' for your poems!Bev



Hope you haven't mortgaged the house!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2009)

I should point out that Polly Yureeya = polyuria, the symptom of diabetes that causes you to pee normal amounts more frequently, in case anyone thinks I made a rather odd choice in choosing a name for our heroine!


----------

